# [kernel]impossible de monter clé usb vfat (RESOLU)

## julienlfr

Bonjour,

Aprés avoir modifier mon kernel (pour virer tout ce qui ne sert pas) il m'est impossible de monter ma clé usb qui est en FAT32

Voici le message d'erreur :

```
mount : type erroné de syst .de fichiers, option erronée, super bloc

        erroné sur /dev/sdb1, codepage ou aide manquante ou autre erreur

       Dans quelques cas certaines informations sont utiles dans syslog - essayez

       dmesg | tail  ou quelque chose du genre

```

voici ce que me donne le dmesg.

```
usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 2-3: default language 0x0409

usb 2-3: udev 4, busnum 2, minor = 131

usb 2-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=1624

usb 2-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-3: Product: DataTraveler G2

usb 2-3: Manufacturer: Kingston

usb 2-3: SerialNumber: 000AEBFFB402A99125210264

usb 2-3: uevent

usb 2-3: usb_probe_device

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-3: adding 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-3:1.0: uevent

usb-storage 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usb-storage 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb 2-3: uevent

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x0951, Product: 0x1624, Revision: 0x0200

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb 2-3: uevent

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce que j'ai pu virer dans le kernel qui me donne cette erreur.

mount:

```
/dev/sda6 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85
```

Voici mon lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] (rev a1)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

03:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04)

03:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

```

ainsi que mon .config.

(je pastebin vu la taille ^^)

http://pastebin.com/m798e25e2

Merci d'avance pour l'aide apporter.

Bonne journée

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Qu'as-tu enlevé ? remets-en donc un petit peu  :Wink: 

Que dit dmesg lors de l'insertion de la clef ?

----------

## julienlfr

Pour le dmesg c'était ceci.

 *Quote:*   

> voici ce que me donne le dmesg.
> 
> ```
> 
> usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
> ...

 

malgrés ravoir regardé du coté des périph sur mon kernel toujours rien je séche quelque peu :s

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, la clef est bien reconnue. Vérifie que tu as bien les modules associés à FAT32.

Question idiote : comment as-tu compilé le kernel ? As-tu bien fait un "make modules_install" ?

----------

## julienlfr

je compile avec Genkernel il me semble qu'il effectue la bzImage et les modules

(vfat est en dur je recompile en module des fois que ..)

----------

## xaviermiller

Vérifie aussi les options "NLS".

En gros, mets un maximum de filesystems en module, comme ça tu seras tranquille.

A moins d'avoir un réel besoin de réduire la place, tel un système embarqué, je préfère compiler trop de modules que trop peu. Ca peut dépanner le jour où je dois connecter mon système à un nouveau matériel (pour dépanner par exemple).

----------

## julienlfr

Impeccable c'était bien les NLS j'ai remis ceux que j'avais viré en module et ça refonctionne.

Merci beaucoup Xavier  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

De rien  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

J'arrive un peu tard, mais peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

